# Braid breaking strain



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Depends on the braid, but I reckon 6lb Fireline is at least twice as strong as that, & 50lb braid is bloody strong. Presumably IGFA rated braid is available, & I guess that would break under rating.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

yeah one of my lines is guarateed to break 50% above listed strength but the IGFA lines should theoretically break right on the listed strength... i think.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

On what basis is the breaking strain determined? Surely the companies don't go "hey look it broke when we had 35lb of weight on it - lets call it 20lb"???


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I'd heard that braid is rated at half the actual breaking strain..ie 4lb breaks at 8lb, 10lb breaks at 20lb..

I really dont know why that would be the case, but I've yet to snap any braid (even 4lb stuff)..


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

For the better brands, double the breaking strain would not surprise me at all, maybe some home testing is in order?


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

whats the abrasive qualities of braid like?
looking at upgrading if it will allow me to fish better

cheers


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

one of the great cons of braid, i love it when people say i caught this 90cm flathead on 2lb line (braid) which is probably closer to 8lb (mono), some people say it is knot strength (braids breaking strain) but as everyone knows it depends upon the knot you are using. I think the breaking strain lie is one of the ways they con people into buying braid, its not every day you can catch a 7kg snapper on 6lb line (6lb braid is probaly more like 16lb).
I dont think IGFA recognise braid in line class records ( they had this issue on ausfish a while ago so the details maybe sketchy) but they do for all tackle ie the biggest one ever caught of each species from memory.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi Gatesy, long time mate! Hows the fishin?

I personally would say around double the breaking strain for true braid, depending on if it is IGFA rated or if it is PE braid, in which case it breaks at the advertised limit. Fire line is not a braided line at all, it is a fusion line and it tends to break at half to double again its advertised strain (not quite as tough as true braid due to its stiffness and the chemical / fusion treatment. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

I always go by the advertised breaking strain. Hell I don't mind if its tougher than they print.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Once I was fishing wish some new 50lb braid and I snagged the bottom - couldn't get it to give way for the life of me. I ended up reeling my kayak up about 30 meters until I was above the snag where it ended up anchoring me in place until I dived down with a mask and snorkel to release the hook (maybe I should have just cut it off). Tough stuff though.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

I use 50lb braid for bronze whalers, never had a break off.


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Heres the biz/
braid is REALLY HARD to make and very hard to manufacture to a very consistant quality. It is cheaper for the manufacturers to under quote the breaking strain and give you 2c more plastic for your $80 than to make the stuff accuratly. that would cost em a fortune for no good result. 99% of fishos couldnt care less about pre test and would resent paying even more for a lesser product. So thats it in a nutshell. To illustrate the point further, think about the storys you here of the ODD bad spool, looks alright, just snaps for no reason. happens occaisionally, even with top brand names. 
So to answer the original question, all are correct. Luck of the draw mate.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Donutslayer said:


> Heres the biz/
> braid is REALLY HARD to make and very hard to manufacture to a very consistant quality. It is cheaper for the manufacturers to under quote the breaking strain and give you 2c more plastic for your $80 than to make the stuff accuratly. that would cost em a fortune for no good result. 99% of fishos couldnt care less about pre test and would resent paying even more for a lesser product. So thats it in a nutshell. To illustrate the point further, think about the storys you here of the ODD bad spool, looks alright, just snaps for no reason. happens occaisionally, even with top brand names.
> So to answer the original question, all are correct. Luck of the draw mate.


Yeah! Don't buy cheap braid!

I just returned the second spool of faulty dyneema braid to an ebay store, my fault for trying to save a few $, I see what you mean.

I'm sticking with the good stuff now.


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

I have the latest copy of "sport fishing marine and trailer boats" issue 39 spring 2007 Costs 8.99.
There is a very interesting article on both braid and mono strengths. All the tests-and there are many, are done with 20ld line. About 18 braids and 60 monos. Several monos came in at 30lb plus, the best being 36.5lb
In the braid, fireline crystal rated 47.1 and Spiderwire ultracast made 51.6. All dry tested so the monos might change when soaked. The tests are repeated with bimini twist and bristol knots. A very interesting article if you fish around this weight.


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

Fireline is not "braided" in the manufacturing process - it is fused together - totally different manufacturing process, using similar materials.. 
Fireline is usually very under rated weight wise.. due to this fusion process 
from what I understand and have heard/read/been told - true braid breaks earlier than fused line due to the individual fibres in the braided bunch "rubbing" against each other.. while the fused line moves as one piece and then snaps "all of a sudden"

again - this is all hearsay that has been "discussed" around the bbq/bar/campfire and may not infact be factual but rather VB induced bollocks :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

fisherdan said:


> Yeah! Don't buy cheap braid!
> 
> I just returned the second spool of faulty dyneema braid to an ebay store, my fault for trying to save a few $, I see what you mean.
> 
> I'm sticking with the good stuff now.


Hey fisherdan,
you weren't the only one that went down that route.
I bought the same braid, when i was loading it, half way through the spool i came to what looked like a knot. i gave it a little tug and the line became 2 lines NICE !
I think the guy didn't beleive me, he wanted me to send it back, i asked if he would pay for my time and the postage and he decided to give me a credit in the store.
I only use top brands now.

I have landed a couple of kings on a BWK40 reel from them though, just got another one for $19 as a spare.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

keza said:


> fisherdan said:
> 
> 
> > Hey fisherdan,
> ...


You're one of the lucky ones! I can't get any response and sent back the second spool, I saved the postage by just resealing the post bag and putting RTS (return to sender) on it, though I'm still down the $40 for the braid :evil: :evil:

I guess that reel was the only good thing from the seller, I could not see much I wanted in exchange..


----------

